# Lone Wolf vs Millenium?



## hicktownboy (Dec 3, 2008)

Which is a better chain on?  What is your overall experience with each?  They both offer where you can put up the chain up and leave it up and take the stand down.  That is the main reason I am interested in these stands.  Anyone tried this with either of these?  Thanks


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 3, 2008)

Millenium.  Most comfortable of the two and I think an overall better stand.

Red


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 3, 2008)

Millenium is by far the most comfortable lock on that I've ever sat in.

Wish they would make that platform a little bigger though.  But man is that seat comfy!


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 14, 2008)

i don't think lone wolf makes a comfortable stand.


----------

